
Here’s Some Working Code to Sort One Million 8-Digit Numbers in 1MB of RAM - chanux
http://preshing.com/20121025/heres-some-working-code-to-sort-one-million-8-digit-numbers-in-1mb-of-ram#comment-26386
======
jejones3141
Given the "write output" loop, the circular buffer has to hold the differences
between successive entries (OK, after the first one, the difference between 0
and the minimum)--presumably in some variable-length encoding. Next thing to
figure out: how to set an upper bound on the circular buffer size, and just
what those magic numbers in LUT[] really are.

